# Looking for best indoor arrows



## Maciek (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello!

Indoor season is coming and I would like to get a new set of arrows. I used to shoot with Easton Gamegetters II 2117, but I was overspined for my setup. The proper spine 2314 arrows appeared too weak for the targets and bent easily (highly presses straw targets). So I wonder if there is an optimal arrow on the market for me. It must be durable, rather heavy like ACC. And of course with maximum allowed outside diameter. I also shoot Carbon Express CXL2 250 - mostly in 3D competition. But for indoor shooting I find them too light. I.e. they react quickly for the smallest archer failure. That's why I am looking for heavier arrows.

Can you recommend me something?
My setup:
CSS Contender, 32" DL, 55# DW

Thank you in advance

Regards
Maciek


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

I use X-Cutters and love em but if you want to go heavy mabey the 30X from goldtip would be better they are like 10.5 gpi.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Living in Poland, I'm guessing that you shoot more FITA rounds than anything else indoors? If that is the case, then 2315's(11.6 gpi) are the largest legal sized shaft. Easton X-7 Cobalts (Blue shafts), or the Black X-7 Eclipses are generally accepted as the best aluminum target shafts out there, and better than many carbons too! There are some great carbon linecuters out there Don't worry about being overspined. Most of us end up overspined to get the larger linecutters we like so much for indoor shooting. There are excellent tips on the market that will help bring your shaft back in. At your specs, you could probably shoot a 150 grain tip and do just fine. 180grain might be a touch better. Pro Points are made in those weights just for that purpose, and are also FITA legal. Leaving the shafts a little longer helps the spine issue also. (I've seen guys shooting 2613's at full length and 300 grain tips with bows under 50 pounds!.......and they were still drilling x after x!) Trial and error is the only real way to find out what combination will work best for youi. The computer programs out there just don't work for that kind of arrow building........they just aren't designed for that type of use.
The same holds true for your 2117's(12gpi). no problem to use them, just cut them longer than usual and add point weight. Adding weight to the back does the opposite(helps strengthen spine), so keep in mind that feathers are a good choice or some other light components.

Send me an e-mail if you need any help. 
Jerry
[email protected]


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Michigander said:


> ...... If that is the case, then 2315's(11.6 gpi) are the largest legal sized shaft. Easton X-7 Cobalts (Blue shafts), or the Black X-7 Eclipses are generally accepted as the best aluminum target shafts out there, and better than many carbons too! ......Don't worry about being overspined. Most of us end up overspined to get the larger linecutters we like so much for indoor shooting. There are excellent tips on the market that will help bring your shaft back in. At your specs, you could probably shoot a 150 grain tip and do just fine. 180grain might be a touch better. Pro Points are made in those weights just for that purpose, and are also FITA legal. .... The same holds true for your 2117's(12gpi). no problem to use them, just cut them longer than usual and add point weight. Adding weight to the back does the opposite(helps strengthen spine), so keep in mind that feathers are a good choice or some other light components.
> 
> Send me an e-mail if you need any help.
> Jerry
> [email protected]


I agree with Jerry. I don't think your would be happy with a graphite shaft. If they make such a thing as a 2217, it might be a little tougher. Leave them long with enough weight up front to soften spine.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Indoor season is coming and I would like to get a new set of arrows. I used to shoot with Easton Gamegetters II 2117, but I was overspined for my s2314s are pretty good arrows and hard to believe they bent, but it does happen, mostly due to improper pulling (have grab arrow up close in highly compacted targets). Like the others, I wouldn't go with CXL2-250s ( good arrow, but not for indoors). Like you, I'm in the process of acquiring arrows for indoors and that already given are some of choices. Those blue Cobats and black X7s are pretty and proven great for indoors. I've tried field14's 30xs and they shot great. As others stated, 150 gr tips and up are required to soft the spine.


----------

